# NSW 28 dec chippo lake



## Reubz (Dec 11, 2009)

Some pix of latest session.....


----------



## Kez (Nov 5, 2008)

nice pics.

where do you launch from?

with the weather warming up, i would like to get out more often locally and chippo lake is only 15 mins away from me.


----------



## Reubz (Dec 11, 2009)

From either chipping norton side or lansvale...... If you go let me know.... happy to fish with company........mainly weekends though


----------

